# spielersuche



## Marodeur2 (26. November 2010)

vielleicht stell ich mich zu doof an, aber ich find weder meinen char, noch irgendeinen anderen char hier. wie kann ich sie finden?? über suchen gehts nicht.
thx fürs helfen
mfg


----------



## ZAM (26. November 2010)

Meine Kristallkugel war ausnahmsweise mal nicht kaputt, aber was vermisst du?
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?f=Darthcrush

Btw. beim nächsten mal bitte Suchbeispiele angeben und auch mal die Augen aufmachen. In der News/Artikel-Suche wirst du keine WoW-/RoM-/War-Datenbank-Inhalte finden.


----------



## Marodeur2 (27. November 2010)

thx.
genau das habe ich gesucht.
hab mich etwas ungeschickt angestellt.
danke nochmal.
mfg


----------

